# Has anyone ever order from Horseloverz.com?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

waresbear said:


> I am about to make a purchase from there for some silver for a mock rear billet buckle, seems to be the only place I can find the lost item. Even the saddle manufacturer couldn't help me out. Since it's just one item, I might order a few other things to make shipping reasonable. Anyone here purchased from there? How was the quality? Shipping time?


It depends on the item and the manufacturer. My items were shipped from the manufacturers and some get her quickly and one took long enough that I was about ready to institute a lost item claim when it showed up. I have been happy with the products but would probably order from the manufacturer's direct now that I know they don't have all the items in stock.


----------



## Roperchick

I have I've gotten some bell boots n other assorted tack from there. I was in new Mexico when I got the items and they came about 2 weeks after I placed the order. As for quality, in my opinion its the same quality as I could get at the feed store for a lower price but I guess it can also depend on what you're getting. I think horseloverz is a good place for the smaller items, reins, grooming supplies, etc but the bigger things, like saddles, and equipment similar to hat would be better somewhere else.


----------



## waresbear

Did they tell you the item was going to be delayed?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

waresbear said:


> Did they tell you the item was going to be delayed?


No they didn't and in actual fact, I think I might have just suffered from "extra quick shipper-itis" because most things I order from Schneider's and Valley Vet, even if shipped by the cheapest method usually get here in less than 7 days from start to finish. This might have taken 2 or 3 weeks, which I guess isn't really outrageous, I'm just used to better.


----------



## Sharpie

Ditto to Dreamcatcher- I'm used to getting things within 10 days. My orders from Horseloverz both took more than three weeks to get to me. But they did get here.


----------



## DejaVu

I've never ordered directly from their website, but they have an eBay account, for their overstocked items.
I got an IRH schooling helmet, and it got here very quickly. I'd say about the same time something from Dover or Schneiders would.

Their customer service is great though. I've emailed them asking questions on several items, and they've always emailed me back with very specific answers by the next day.
They give Smartpak a run for their money on customer service, IMO.

I'm not sure what their own store quality items are like, but they sell a lot of name brand stuff, so I know you're safe with that.


----------



## Druydess

I guess I've had good luck with them..ordered different items at least 4 different times and didn't have any issues. The quality is pretty good as well.


----------



## Showjumper1

I think I've ordered from them before. I believe I've at least bought a bit and a blanket from them, and I was pretty happy. I bought them through their ebay store.


----------



## sierrams1123

I LOVE THEM!!!!
They have some really good deals, you can also google coupon codes for that website.


----------



## sierrams1123

waresbear said:


> Did they tell you the item was going to be delayed?



it usually says how long it takes to ship on each item.
if you order more then one thing it will take however long the longest thing takes to ship, due to the fact sometimes the items are not in stock in their warehouse.


----------



## Delfina

I've ordered from them several times and it's been fine. Quality just depends on the brand of item you purchase, cheapy no-name brands will yield cheapy products. 

Shipping takes FOREVER. As in if you want something and any amount of reasonable time, order elsewhere. If you aren't in a hurry, they've generally got got cheap prices so it's worth waiting.


----------



## BCtazzie

No so good experience here. yes it says the expected shipping time but when it's sold out they don't tell you for a very long time, as in after you have received some of your stuff. As for over all shipping times. very very very slow. I have waited 2 months for items that each time I called they claimed to be in stock.

They have also been very tardy with tracking numbers for my items, when I ordered my saddle from them I didn't receive a tracking number at all. I had asked for it and was totally blown off by customer service. Again when items have been sold out and haven't been told till a good 2 weeks later and blown off yet again.

One girl was great when my stirrup pads where falling apart when I received them, apart form her, my experience has been such I'm willing to pay more for better service.

When I get blown off by the customer service manager, I'm not going back. I work in Customer Service myself and if I had done the same thing to my customers then I would be on thin ice job wise.


----------



## Kato

I have ordered from their ebay store a couople times and shipping was decent 10-12 days.


----------



## Rachel1786

I find their shipping to be slow and expensive! Luckily their store is only about 45 minutes from me, so if I want anything from them it's cheaper to drive up there then may shipping. I love their store tho!


----------



## Saddlebag

My preference is Chicks Saddlery or Jeffers Equine. Be sure to get the shipping charges first and request mail which will be priority. Don't, do not, have it shipped by UPS or any other courier as then the costs will skyrocket. Some online tack stores say they prepay the duty and taxes. Well no, because we don't pay duty and if under $100 we're not always charged the taxes or the $5 postal charge to collect them.Check out the price of their Ivermectin dewormers. There can be big savings by getting a year's supply.


----------



## Appyt

I have ordered from them several times. I don't recall any issues other than a possible out of stock item.


----------



## kitten_Val

Really dislike the store and won't shop there again. The sidepull I got from them fell apart after being used 10 times or so. I had a nightmare trying to return and even though didn't get money back, but the store credit instead.


----------



## waresbear

Saddlebag said:


> My preference is Chicks Saddlery or Jeffers Equine. Be sure to get the shipping charges first and request mail which will be priority. Don't, do not, have it shipped by UPS or any other courier as then the costs will skyrocket. Some online tack stores say they prepay the duty and taxes. Well no, because we don't pay duty and if under $100 we're not always charged the taxes or the $5 postal charge to collect them.Check out the price of their Ivermectin dewormers. There can be big savings by getting a year's supply.


I won't order from any store that only ships UPS. UPS charge an illegal brokerage fee which is usually over $100.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I have ordered from them and I got my stuff so fast!! And it was in great condition and their prices were reasonable. So I'm not sure why everyone else has had problems.. 

I ordered treats, boots, saddle soap and conditioner, and bit wipes. The only thing that bugged me was I was charged $3 extra for the treats as they were heavy/large.


----------



## waresbear

Thank you everyone. And special thanks to everyone who mentioned they were an ebay store. Duh, I ordered from them before but was a few years ago, memory is getting dusty. Anyways they are only ones where I can find this replacement silver from my rear mock billet, anyways I have to buy the whole billet just to get the silver off of it
Billet Strap Buckle Tip & Keeper Acorn-Light Oil | eBay


----------



## Skyseternalangel

waresbear said:


> Anyways they are only ones where I can find this replacement silver from my rear mock billet, anyways I have to buy the whole billet just to get the silver off of it
> Billet Strap Buckle Tip & Keeper Acorn-Light Oil | eBay


$36 for a little silver piece? Dang.. sorry :/


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I've ordered from them a few times. Both times were Gatsby bridles. The first one I ordered for a horse I was leasing. I accidentally ordered horse size instead of cob so it was way too huge. It was from an ebay auction and they exchanged it anyway and were really nice about it. That was back in 2004. I LOVED that bridle and so did the horse's owner so she bought it from me when I stopped leasing him. When I needed an every day bridle for Cinny (our black dressage bridle is a bit old so only used for shows) I bought one for him.

I think I remember shipping taking a little time, but I haven't been dissatisfied with the bridles at all. They seem to be very good quality, soft and supple after you break them in and the hardware and keepers are sturdy. I hate when you have keepers break on your bridle.

My only disappointment is they don't make them in BLACK


----------



## reiningfan

I have had decent luck with Horseloverz. I ordered a blanket right before Christmas one year and screwed up and clicked eCheck on my PayPal checkout. They sent the blanket before the eCheck even cleared and the blanket got here in less than a week. Amazing service, considering that I live in Canada and always expect shipping from the US to take forever.


----------



## Quixotic

One thing I have noticed is that a lot of times they will have a "buy one get one free sale" on their website, which, if you pay close attention, is more of a marketing scam than a true sale - for example, I saw $10 items being sold for $20, but marked as "buy one get one free". They also tend to carry a lot of the cheaper brands, although I have found some quality Courbette stuff through their ebay listings. I won't purchase from their website, because I find their shipping prices to be a bit ridiculous, but I've gotten free shipping from their ebay store before.


----------



## beverleyy

I like them for the smaller items. I would likely never order something fancy dancy from them. They seem to have good deals often enough. I ordered a fly sheet back in summer, turned out to be too small (my fault obviously, not theirs), but I just wasn't about to waste the time sending it back and ordering a new one. It wasn't awesome quality in the first place, my mare would have destroyed it in .2 seconds, and the shipping took too long and I sort of needed one pronto so sending it back and waiting on another order just wasn't in my schedule. I did order a fly mask at one point though that I really love, it's held up great, so that's really saying something as I would swear that my mare is out to tear everything to shreds :lol:


----------



## POPB1949

I'm new here but I ordered a saddle from them on Friday Nov. 7th and it arrived on Nov. 12th.
They gave me great service and a supper price on my saddle.
They price matched Stateline Tack and shipped it free!
Customer service was great and the saddle was of high quality! AAA+ service and saddle


----------



## clumsychelsea

Mixed opinions here. I ordered a pair of boots that were on sale as well as a cheap rope halter from them and two weeks after placing the order I get an email informing me that the boots are "no longer available". I said okay, and chose a different pair. A few days later I receive my halter and find another email in my inbox informing me that the SECOND pair of boots I wanted were also unavailable. (These were boots they recommended after the first pair fell through.) I got frustrated but chose yet another pair which thankfully did send, and it seems like they put it in priority mail at no extra charge because they showed up within the week. (I'm in Canada.) The boots were also more expensive than my original choice by about $10 or $15 and I wasn't charged for that either. 

Hated dealing with the frustration of out of stock items, but I think the customer service was pretty good. I have another (larger) order preparing to ship from them and it will be the decider of whether I choose to order from them again in the future.


----------



## Prisstine

They haven't won me over. Ordered a helmet September 17th and just got notice that it won't ship till December.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

Psst.... this thread is from 2011....


----------



## gigem88

Love them!! The auction is pretty good, too.


----------



## kewpalace

NBEventer said:


> Psst.... this thread is from 2011....


:lol: Love it when people pull up OLD threads and carry on like it was just posted, LOL ...


----------



## Zexious

xD ^Not sure what it matters if they do


----------



## greentree

Zexious said:


> xD ^Not sure what it matters if they do


Me either....better than starting a NEW thread, then someone comes along and links the old one....

I missed a page, but wanted to say horseloverz's return shipping is STUPID. Be sure what you order will fit!!


----------



## COWCHICK77

I know this is an old thread but I am going to comment anyhow.

I have had good luck with Horseloverz. I don't use them for my big item purchases though. I wait until they have one of their flash sales and stock up on those little things that can spendy, hard to find here or cheaper on sale even with shipping- rubber bell boots, brushes, even some clothes. 
Shipping has never been a problem I receive my order quickly. I have had to return one item but I just paid the shipping back as their pre-paid label was more expensive than me sticking the item in a flat rate box to return it. They had no issues exchanging what I returned either.


----------



## TWHladyinLV

I just ordered a winter blanket from them to go with my stallion up north in freezing weather. I stated the blanket HAD to be there on a certain date. I kept checking to see if it had been shipped, when it wasn't shipped I sent several e-mails-no answer. I ended getting the blanket barely on time -the WRONG BLANKET- they said,"we were out of the one you ordered, but we sent a better one. Problem was "the better one" did not fit a very large wide Friesian In the neck, which could not be buckled. I had to send the blanket with the horse, so I had words with them as to why didn't they tell me right away they did not have what I ordered? They apologised, but nothing could be remedied at that point. I read MANY reviews of this company on eBay on complaints of poor to no communication, selling items not in stock and taking weeks to ship. I will not order anything from them again


----------



## Prisstine

Still waiting for my September helmet order:-(


----------



## Saddlebag

Did they take your money? They are a drop ship company. I dealt with them once and went back to Chick's and Jeffers.


----------



## mammakatja

I've stopped using Horseloverz because for me too they were extremely slow to ship. They tend to use that Smart Post option which takes FOREVER. There are too many other options out there. I just used Horse.com for example and got free shipping if I opted for basic ground. I ordered on a Friday and had it by Tuesday. I was so pleased but floored. I also like Valley Vet and Statelinetack.


----------



## babzog

Nope. 

Placed an order for some grooming supplies and pads for my daughter and requested premium shipping to make sure they got here quickly. 

3 weeks later, and the order is still pending! They claim, another 3-5 days before shipping, and only then will premium shipping kick in. Meaning, close to 5 weeks to get my order! Shows have passed, I might as well have taken the list to Greenhawk and had the staff there fulfil it for me and order the rest. 

I am used to ordering online, paying for quick shipping and having my order in a few days. Yes, reading the fine print shows they make no claims on shipping speed. I will never order from them again.


----------



## k9kenai

I use Horseloverz a lot. I generally get my items within a week and a half, which is normal shipping time to me and that includes processing and whatnot. I've never had to wait more than two weeks for an order. My orders are usually shipped within two days and I'm all the way on the other side of the country from their warehouse. This includes auction items. I have heard that others have shipping problems, though, and I'm not sure why that is. I've placed several orders with them over the years and have never had any issues with shipping times, and I've only ever done their basic shipping.

However, I will say that when I am in the market for perishable items and more expensive, high end items I think I will go with a different company. I have noticed that their items are not always in the cleanest of conditions when I get them, but I don't really expect more from a discount company. For general, discount items and things like grooming tools, casual apparel, etc. I am fine using them, especially at the bargain prices. I just bought a ton of nice, high quality breeches for $10 a piece on closeout.


----------



## ChieTheRider

They're good. I got my chaps and also a bunch of other tack stuff from there. The shipping isn't unreasonable and they're really nice if something gets messed up. Something I ordered was out of stock and when I didn't get it and called them they sent me the item with no shipping cost. I'd buy from them again.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

Haven't read all the replies yet, but here's my experience:

I've ordered three times, ordering over $250 worth of stuff each time. 

The first time I ordered a beautiful show bridle covered in silver. It was only 30 bucks so thought why not? I also ordered polos, brushes, grooming supplies, shampoo, a mug, a glass horse and a clinician rope. Everything was VERY well priced, compared to here. My nine dollar clinician rope would have cost me 45 dollars at a tack store around me. 

Everything I bought was intact, beautiful and what I ordered. The only thing that was a bit off was the color of one set of polos. They were advertised as light grey but they were infact dark grey. No biggie. 
The bridle was cheap ish quality leather but gorgeous, and I re-sold it for $60 since I found out didn't like one ear bridles. 

Shipping costs at the time were very reasonable. I am in Canada, on the east coast and it cost me $25. The price has now gone up to $40 which still isn't that bad. 

The second time I ordered I bought three bits, show supplies, a show halter, a leather lead, a saddle pad and lots of blue shampoo. The huge bottle of blue shampoo was priced n my local tack store at $38 plus tax. It was EIGHT dollars on HorseLoverz. Same brand, same size. 

I got an email about an hour after I finished my order saying the bit and the show sheen I wanted were out of stock, and I exchanged about 10 emails with a woman from customer service in about half hour. I ended up picking another two items and listing them to her and she added them to my order just like that. I was amazed at their customer service!


----------

